# Looking for music software help.



## Diretooth (Jul 23, 2016)

I apologize in advance if this is in the wrong part of the forums.
I've recently been looking into making music, but due to where I live, I do not have the means to learn an instrument or acquire one, and thus have to use programs to even attempt to make something.
Currently, the only one I've found that even an amateur like myself can use without too high of a learning curve is Anvil Studio, which only makes midi files, which leaves something to be desired.
What I want to do is make music for video games that I make, as well as be able to put to notes the songs I have stuck in my head without it sounding terrible, and if possible, I want the program to be either free or cheap enough that I can easily save up for it, while also being simple enough for me to use without having to spend months experimenting just to figure out what buttons do which.
I look forward to any suggestions you have for me, and I thank you in advance.

As a last note, I am not looking for an way to make easy music, but a way to learn how to make music and understand the nuances of doing so. I've gotten so much flak from other fora for 'looking for an easy way' that I'm actually a little nervous even posting this.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jul 23, 2016)

In reality, a lot of bands do what you're wanting to do, in the writing phase of their music.  Think of it as being akin to using Poser to help create art.  You'd never post it as a professional effort, you'd be laughed out of a room for submitting it as serious work, but it can be a great tool, when used correctly and can help with composition.

Insofar as that, I recommend finding a good "drum machine" program, something you can add samples into to make the drums sound as "alive" as possible.  I've never looked into what programs fly around the most, but I just wanted to encourage you to go ahead.  Who knows, maybe you'll be able to get a band to play what you write?


----------



## Diretooth (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks. But, everyone's gotta start somewhere, and to me this seems like a good start.


----------



## Lisyonok_Fox33 (Sep 2, 2016)

Do you know music theory?


----------



## TomVaporeon (Sep 3, 2016)

LMMS I've heard is pretty good and it's free.


----------



## Diretooth (Sep 3, 2016)

Lisyonok_Fox33 said:


> Do you know music theory?


No. Most people I ask regarding anything musical just kinda shut me down and don't even bother.


----------



## darien (Sep 5, 2016)

you may want to look into PCDJ, Massive, and FLStudio (previously known as Fruity Loops) as options

GunGirl Sequencer and Audacity are free and fun to play around with when it comes to mixing and altering samples- but they lack the full feature sets the other three tools tools I mentioned have.


----------



## Generic Fox (Oct 1, 2016)

TomVaporeon said:


> LMMS I've heard is pretty good and it's free.



In addition to that, I would recommend Ardour. Also, Bedroom Producers Blog posts tons of free samples and plugins.


----------



## Starbeak (Oct 1, 2016)

Programs I use are Audacity, and Soundscape Generator. I don't need much because I am bad at music but that doesn't stop me from trying =D

If you want to dabble in music software, that is great!! If you want to learn an instrument, then that is even greater yet. I say get familiar with the software before picking up an instrument because it will make your editing go a lot smoother. For example: I dabble in messing around with various  plug-ins and creating sounds from say a car horn and a dog bark and combine it and call it "Hornbark" lol. I don't think you need to know everything about music theory or how to be the next "David Bowie or Slash or Prince or even an EDM Mainstream Professional" in order to succeed in the music business. All you need is passion and practice and you can succeed in whatever you do, don't let he professionals drag you down.

As for music software, I say start with google, then read descriptions on what each software has to offer. You might like a lot of bells and whistles but that may cost an arm and a leg. I say start with one with less bells and less whistles then move on up to the most expensive one with a lot more to offer once you know enough to get you past the basics. You don't want to jump in the deep end of pool without testing the water or knowledge of how to swim, so the same can go for the editing software you are going to use. You might even stick with one software because you are familiar with the setup already, and if that is the case then pick up an instrument and experiment. The sky really is the limit here (or your lifespan).

I am not a professional and maybe I misread your original post entirely or my POV is not ideal or relevant to a Professionals' POV but I just wanted to get this out there in case it helps. (=


----------



## greatfoxmusic (Oct 1, 2016)

I also recommend FL Studio, if you're going to work inside your computer with no equipment.  As mentioned, the bedroom producers blog has lots of links to free effects and instruments.  Also the Plugin Boutique.  There are lots of tutorials on YouTube for FL Studio to get you started.  I still use it because it's easy and quick.


----------



## Diretooth (Dec 17, 2016)

As an update, I've managed to figure out LMMS insofar as how to use the program, still experimenting with making actual music. I appreciate all of your help, so far I'm having fun, even if I haven't made anything really worthwhile.


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Dec 20, 2016)

For music production software, I use ableton Live 9. 
If you want a platform to learn music, 
Online Software, Workflow, & Production Courses : AskVideo

They have recorded courses on music theory and on how to use different software. As well on using specific VST and DAW. 
But that does have a monthly sub of $25 USD though. 

Ableton Live 9 
https://www.ableton.com/en/live/

They have a 30 day demo to try their full version (Suite) 
And you can see if you may like the work flow of that DAW. 
A lot of pros use it and its very nice and I love that DAW. 

Though there is also FL Studio. 
Which was told to me before its an easy software that beginners can use. 
But it depends on the person and how their workflow is. 

Splice also has some nice sounds and a little library of sounds that can be downloaded. 
As well has VSTs.

If you would like some recommendations on some nice VSTs.
Serum, Massive, Sylenth1, Spire, Sausage Fattener, Xfer Dimension Expander, and many more. 
You can also find some free VSTs if you want to play around and learn how to use them.

Ableton Live 9 has a nice stock of plug-ins in their DAW. 
And they are very nice and will professionally work. 
Eventually you can go and buy Izotope's plug-ins for Mixing/Mastering. 

So yea, hope this has helped ya in any way!!!  
Have fun producing!


----------

